# 10 gallon all in one



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so here is my entry into this months DIY contest....

a ten gallon all in one tank will have the benefits of a larger system without a ton of space being used. major brands cost from $150 USD to $600 USD and often have to be modified. as this one was built i took into account the amount of maintenance i was up to and what i wanted the over all look to achieve...

so to start 
a simple empty AGA 10 gallon tank








some thick plexi (i chose 1/2 inch as it was available for a good price)








cut the plexy into the following pieces 
3x 2" by 8" 








and the back to fit snuggly inside of the tank 
11.75" x 19.5" (i think. follow the rule of measure twice cut once)
and cut the over flow 








i used a square to assist in Superglue the baffles in place
















this needs to set up over night so next i get the tank clean and ready... i did not take pix but trust me when i tell you cutting away the lip on the inside of the rim at the back of the tank is the best thing you can do so you can get pumps in and out and work inside that small space if needed.....

next came my friend in all projects.








tomorrow the finished product....


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet project bear!

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh man i forgot i started that thread LOL the pix on my other PC at home and i will attempt to post tonight thanks for the reminder LOL


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

lol np.

did you finish it or something?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh yeah its done and will be actually going out in a trade this week end LOL i just kinda build these things for the fun of building them even if i have no real intention of using them LOL...


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

does like homedepot sell acrylic


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yes they do if you want to build one you should get the thickest you can get (close to 1/4 inch) i got this stuff at another place and for areally good deal but if i ordered it online it would be around $75 for the 1/2 inch stuff i used...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thats looking good bear, wish i could have seen you using it and had it stocked. at the very least this makes a great informational thread for others. would love to see the finished product.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

as soon as i post.. as for using it.. well i want to really focus on the 50 and then i am thinking i may consider another large tank in a year or two depending.. besides who knows i may just build another for the fun of it and run it in the interim LOL i can never make up my mind you know that...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry for the delay all.. here are the finished PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx









































































































next the media basket


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well thoughts comments???


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks Great! I see how the MJ-400 is placed that is very creative(more so than I would have been). Also I love those markers their the best man a gotta buy!:wink: :lol:




lol thinking about it I actually have some markers in my closet lol!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am glad you approve sir after all this is your tank in a few more days LOL


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah it is isn't it! Yay! LOL I have been so engulfed by homework I haven't thought about it much when working. Can't wait makes alot more sense since seeing the pics. Funny story(if anyone cares lol) I was checking how level the floor was and the room in like caving in in the middle from the walls...thank god for shims lol. Hehe the tank is gonna be infront of my Chuck Norris poster..."First rule of Chuck Norris. Don't talk about Chuck Norris."


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

thats awsome!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

def. looks great. i like that you used the full length of the tank for the refuge area instead of the left or right side. i think thats how i would do it, pick either the left or right, and make the rectangle into a cube if that makes sense, but i like how yours turned out alot.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks all..... as for not using one end or the other i just felt it kinda took away from the large display area....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

This will be cool and can be used for educational purposes for new people to the hobby too. Can't wait to get my hands on it! :-D


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

when are you going to get it?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

james7139 said:


> when are you going to get it?


Saturday. I will start a build thread and My youtube channel will have videos posted(might not be great quality until I get a designated video camera if I do). It is going to be more scientific(I want to study/observe life before I add anything) and I will have an excel sheet with water parameters and observation and I will post a screenshot every once in awhile.And as I said it will be more scientific then a reef but I will be purchasing choice corals later on. I will also be building a 55 gallon predator reef from seeded live rock after I get my sump all squirt away(will be awhile)...


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a great idea!!!!! I may have to do that myself. Now, just where to put another tank?????????


----------

